# TRIVIUM-set-list and my pics from Mocow concert (30th of November)



## Dmitry Kulikov (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't remember all covers songs they perefomed but here is an approximate set-list

Set-list:

*01. Intro
02. Kirisute Gomen
03. Becoming The Dragon
04. Insurrection
05. Light Like To The Flies
06. Pillars And Serpents
07. Gunshot To The Head Of Trepidation
08. In The Mouth Of Hell
09. Ember To Inferno
10. Throes Of Perdition
11. Cover Medley 1: "Symphony Of Destruction" (Megadeth)/"Du Hast" (Rammstein)/"Smells Like Teen Spirit" (Nirvana)/"Iron Maiden" (Iron Maiden)/"For Whom The Bell Tolls" (Metallica)
12. Down From The Sky
13. Cover Medley 2: "Hells Bells" (AC/DC)/"Walk" (Pantera)/"Sweet Home Alabama" (Lynyrd Skynyrd)
14. Rain
15. Pull Harder On The String Of Your Martyr
16. Outro-One Winged Angel*

Here are some my pics from TRIVIUM concert in Moscow







All pics are here
TRIVIUM
(c)photos by Dmitry "Ward" Kulikov
(HeadBanger.ru)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like an awesome show


----------



## winterlover (Dec 2, 2008)

great fotos as usual dude


----------



## Sentient (Dec 2, 2008)

Great pics. I especially liked this one...


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2008)

Duct tape over the Dean logo? This is intriguing.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 2, 2008)

Randy said:


> Duct tape over the Dean logo? This is intriguing.


 
yeah its sad when even Dean endorsers wanna hide the fact that they're playing Deans


----------



## Dmitry Kulikov (Dec 2, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> yeah its sad when even Dean endorsers wanna hide the fact that they're playing Deans


 
But why?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 4, 2008)

Dmitry Kulikov said:


> But why?


 
I was only kidding.. i just said that because i hear a lot of people talk badly about the Dean guitar company.. I really don't know why Corey has tape over the Dean logo 

This guitar is actually pretty cool, but i definitely like his black 7-string version better

Oh and thanks for the pics.. Trivium is one of my favorite bands


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 4, 2008)

im sorry, but that is more than i wanted to see....

Some of the pictures actually made it him look like a cross between Kirk Hammett and dimebag


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2008)

nice pics as always "metal:


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 4, 2008)

^^


----------



## Johann (Dec 4, 2008)

omg, what a set... PILLARS OF SERPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENTS

that reminded me that song is in Drop D, i'll re learn it  also thanks for the pics buddy.


----------

